# iPhone 6 ou SE



## antoine75015 (1 Octobre 2017)

bonjour 
J’ai actuellement un iPhone 5S et je cherche à changer je cherche a racheter un iPhone et ne  pas mettre un prix cher.
j’hésite à prendre un SE mais actuellement je vois des promos sur le 6 avec à peu près le même prix.
certains vendeurs me disent Qu’il il y la taille qui change avec les mêmes caractéristiques d’autres me disent que le SE est un tout petit plus puissant que le SE
Que me conseillez vous
Merci d’avance


----------



## Membre supprimé 1130801 (1 Octobre 2017)

Salut,

Le dernier SE est mieux que le 6 au niveau de l'appareil photo, du processeur, de la RAM et de l'autonomie. L'iPhone 6 à juste pour lui l'écran plus grand.


----------



## lexou72 (1 Octobre 2017)

bonjour 

le SE sans hésitation si la taille d'écran n'est pas un probleme ,je rejoins le commentaire précedent


----------



## ibabar (1 Octobre 2017)

Le SE est un mix du 5s et du 6s: châssis, écran et caméra avant de 5s - processeur (A9) et caméra arrière du 6s
Le 6 (non "s") aura un écran plus grand que le SE mais sera moins puissant, avec un moins bon appareil photo
Si la taille du 5s te convient, le SE sans hésiter. Si tu veux plus grand sans avoir les moyens du 6s, le 6 peut être une bonne alternative et sera mieux que le 5s (Apple Pay, processeur A8 vs A7, meilleur appareil photo...).


----------



## hisoka18 (2 Octobre 2017)

Fais par rapport au format, mais le SE niveau batterie c'est top et photo c'est excellent. 
Je rejoins le fait que le 6 n'a que l'écran pour lui.


----------



## nachpa33 (12 Octobre 2017)

L’écran joue beaucoup malgres que pour vous ça ne soit qu’un détail mais pour moi c’est un détail majeure ! Et est-ce ce que le SE a une stabilisation logiciel pour les photos ? Je suis pas sûr... à confirmer 
J’aime vraiment beaucoup le 5se mais a choisir je prendrais le 6 sans hésiter, et aussi car j’en avait un pendant 3ans maintenant je suis passé au 8 plus


----------



## ibabar (12 Octobre 2017)

nachpa33 a dit:


> Et est-ce ce que le SE a une stabilisation logiciel pour les photos ?


Dans la gamme 6, aucun iPhone n'a de stabilisation.
Dans la gamme 6s, seul le Plus a une stabilisation optique de son objectif.
Dans la gamme 7, le 7 ET le 7 Plus ont une stabilisation optique (uniquement sur l'objectif grand-angle pour le Plus, pas le second objectif télé). Idem pour la gamme 8.
L'iPhone X a ses 2 objectifs stabilisés.
Cela ne sert qu'en vidéo, pas sûr que cela bénéficie à la partie photo... pas vraiment de poses longues sur les smartphones: l'objectif est bloqué dans son ouverture par défaut, l'ajustement se fait via la montée ISO.



nachpa33 a dit:


> J’aime vraiment beaucoup le 5se


Tu aimes les licornes aussi!? C'est une autre chimère qui n'existe pas (ainsi que "malgré que" mais on va arrêter la liste...).
Il y a l'iPhone 5, l'iPhone 5s et l'iPhone SE.
L'iPhone 5se n'existe pas


----------



## Pascal Funk (15 Octobre 2017)

Mais le 6 aura IOS12 en version finale (Le SE ira jusqu'a IOS13)

Sans parler puissance,le choix est,comme dit au dessus,affaire de taille d'écran _avant tout._


----------



## Mrnpi (30 Octobre 2017)

J'hésite également à changer mon 5s pour un 6, mais étant parti en magasin la semaine dernière, un des vendeurs m'a dit de bien réfléchir car ce n'était pas sûr que le 6 ait IOS 12, vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Novembre 2017)

Si tu comptes le garder longtemps, prends le SE. Ou alors vise les 6S, 7,... mais le prix sera plus élevé.


----------



## lebonlabruteletruand (1 Novembre 2017)

Salut, 
Je suis passé à Apple il y a 1 an et demi et j’ai pris un SE qui est sous iOS 11.1 depuis hier, c’est une bombe, il est excellent [emoji108]. Je regrette pas mon achat.[emoji106][emoji112]


----------

